# is it to late in the season for distress calls



## nicoll143 (Feb 10, 2010)

I live in las vegas and I have been out a bunch in the last few weeks but it seemes like the coyotes have not been responding well to distress calls. A friend told me it is to late in the season to be using distress calls. Is this the case? Any pointers will help.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Never to late to use distress calls, hwoever there are better times and right now the dogs are pairing up and mating is on the brain, territory boundires and protection so most ignore distress calls, Lots of people will use howls if they know how to use them.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats good to know i will be going out this weekend for a day hunt and will take my howler along i will keep everyone posted on the results.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Going in the morning, knock em down John!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

1+--What Grit said


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Down here in Mississippi, the yotes are responding good to distress calls. We cant seem to hear a howl now, nothing like last month, howls was everywhere


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

How far should you make each set up away from one another?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Depends on the terrain you are hunting. If you are hunting heavy cover and your sound isn't traveling that far you can have your sets close together, if you are hunting wide open fields or plains you wanna keep your sets farther apart.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have several pieces of property i hunt that are rolling hills with cliffs and tree cover. There are some fields spread out through the properties as well but the fields arent really that big. One in particular has about 150 acres with a road that devides the land 3/4 on one side and 1/4 on the other. I guess what im asking is on 150 acres with terrain like i have how many stands should i have on it in one day?


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

I went out, first set started good. I walked about a 1/2 mile on a cane road about 3 hundred yards from a brushy area. Set up the Fox Pro FX3 about 60 yds from me with a rabbit decoy. The wind was in my face. I started with a female howler. I played it for 3-howls and stopped. At that time a yote howled back to my left about 300 yds. About a minute later I howled back a couple times and stopped with no response. I was on flat land and could see the brushy area the yote was in but never saw it come out. I waited around 10 mins. and then tried the challenge howl with no response. Waited and tried the rabbit distress, no response. Question, Did I do something wrong. I think maybe I didn't wait long enough after setting up. Help !!!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" Never to late to use distress calls, hwoever there are better times and right now the dogs are pairing up and mating is on the brain, territory boundires and protection so most ignore distress calls, Lots of people will use howls if they know how to use them. "

+ 1, Very true.


----------



## buckskull (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are good with a mouth call try a challenge howl. If you own an elecronic a fox distress or a fox/yote fight works well this time of year. Female invatation is also a good one when they are pairing up!


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

as tank the coyote said "rabbits are food" 
food always works on all coyotes howls work on breeding and teritorial responces.
yes howls work best this time of year but its never to late for food.
i still use a combo of the two


----------

